# Riders Can Cancel Trip Request Within 5 Minutes Without Any Obligation. How Drivers Handle This?



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

My fellow drivers, you accepted the request and on the way there, after driving 3 or 5 miles, the rider simply cancelled the request without any obligation which meant the driver would not receive any compensation from this legitimate cancellation.

What fair is fair. To minimize my loss and protect me from being busy for nothing, the following is the rule of thumb to deal with this situation:

*Don't trust Uber ETA* (Estimate Time Arrival). Trust Google Map's ETA which is much more accurate!

If ETA shows *less than 5 minutes*, I will go to pick up.

If ETA is *more than 5 minutes*, it will all depend on the situation (am I busy or not?)

If I arrived at pick-up location, I will press the button "ARRIVED". I will give rider 3 minutes grace time. If *waiting for more than 3 minutes*, I will *cancel the trip and leave*. I only press the button "BEGIN THE TRIP" after rider hop in my car.

If ETA is *more than 10 minutes*, that is a joke. Remember, *no one will pay you any from your location to the pick-up location.* Uber shall not refer such monkey business to us. Besides, the rider has greater tendency to cancel the request. Drivers will take their own risk to pick up and most likely, expect to receive the free cancel in the half way.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> My fellow drivers, you accepted the request and on the way there, after driving 3 or 5 miles, the rider simply cancelled the request without any obligation which meant the driver would not receive any compensation from this legitimate cancellation.
> 
> What fair is fair. To minimize my loss and protect me from being busy for nothing, the following is the rule of thumb to deal with this situation:
> 
> ...


Uber has got eliminated the base fare or reduced it so much that long distance pickups are financially non-viable - just cancel those.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> If *waiting for more than 3 minutes*, I will *cancel the trip and leave*.


If you wait 5 minutes after arriving and cancel as no show/rider requested cancel, you 'may' get cancelation fee. If you are already 3 minutes in, why not wait two more for a chance to get the cancelation fee?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

NoPings said:


> If you wait 5 minutes after arriving and cancel as no show/rider requested cancel, you 'may' get cancelation fee. If you are already 3 minutes in, why not wait two more for a chance to get the cancelation fee?


Exactly. I wait 3 minutes and then text what car I have and that I am outside. After 5 minutes, I call them and they better answer or I leave. I have fought for that $5 every time it happens and LA/OC support are pretty good at not only responding but giving me the $5 even if it is their first rudeness recorded. The wait should be 3 minutes. I once had someone put their pin at the train station in Anaheim 8 minutes before arrival! I was already there so that wait pissed me off. They reason I stayed was I figured it would be a good fair and it was only $7! I didn't bother to ask why she did it but I suspect it was so she wouldn't have to wait and beat anyone else out of getting the first one. RUDE!


----------



## Chewie73 (Jan 18, 2015)

I ripped Uber over a ride that cancelled as soon as I pulled up. I drove across town to get there in reasonable time and they cancelled the moment I turned on the street. Uber didn't charge them the cancellation fee. I *****ed enough over it and they not only paid me the fee, they paid double. 

I know I shouldn't accept the rides that are more than 5 minutes out, but since nothing else is coming along, I do. If the rider cancels immediately, oh-well. I'd prefer it. Otherwise, I won't stand for it. I mean, just look at my example above. I wasn't having it. It didn't even take me 5 minutes to get there, but I did get there in reasonable time.... I'm getting paid for it...

I was on my ass in the car for 15 hours today to be sure I got my "Sign On Bonus". They offered me a bonus $10.00 per ride for my first 10 rides of my first full week (Monday-Monday). Since I started on Tuesday last week, my trips last week don't count. So I got 14 trips today to ensure I got my Max $100.00 bonus... My rating went from a 4.92 last week to 4.72 today.. Really Sucks.... But I got my bonus...

As for the people that put the call in before they're ready.... I say, screw them. I give 3 minutes. If they're not there, I call. If they say they need 5 more minutes, I start the trip. I'm getting paid for my time/gas. I used to manage a hotel near Newark Airport and we ran a shuttle for the guests. We always told them to call when they are ready.... They got into the habit of calling BEFORE hand so that they won't have to wait. I had my drivers leave them if they weren't out and ready when we got there. When they complained, I told them that there are other people waiting for rides. Why should the next person be made to wait because YOU weren't ready when you called?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> My fellow drivers, you accepted the request and on the way there, after driving 3 or 5 miles, the rider simply cancelled the request without any obligation which meant the driver would not receive any compensation from this legitimate cancellation.
> 
> What fair is fair. To minimize my loss and protect me from being busy for nothing, the following is the rule of thumb to deal with this situation:
> 
> ...


I used to kill myself getting moving ASAP. But about 1 in 5 seem to cancel within 1 minute so I don't hurry from wherever I'm parked as quick now. And if I'm working a guarantee I would want to drive real slow once I have the minimum rides.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

@Fuzzyelvis , what if you have a rider who wants a cheap fare and also a speedy private jet service? Read on, https://uberpeople.net/threads/riders-want-uberx-cheap-fast.11488/


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There is probably no way in Uber's system that they care to actually track that 5 min. drive to pax time. Or if there is, they certainly don't make it known and available to the drivers. It's not in Uber's best interest to charge pax for non-rides/cancels, so their first/initial reaction is always to NOT PAY.

I've yet to receive a cancellation fee from Uber. Received quite a few from Lyft though.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

You should call the pax and say thank you.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> My fellow drivers, you accepted the request and on the way there, after driving 3 or 5 miles, the rider simply cancelled the request without any obligation which meant the driver would not receive any compensation from this legitimate cancellation.
> 
> What fair is fair. To minimize my loss and protect me from being busy for nothing, the following is the rule of thumb to deal with this situation:
> 
> ...


I only have this problem with the 9 minute arrival pick-ups when I'm dealing with drunkards or when the clubs are hopping

But yeah unless you are not busy, 9 min ETAs+ aren't worth it, they just aren't, neither are difficult to get to areas. We aren't driving SUVs or pickup trucks


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Text the pax to make contact and confirm location before you start driving. Drive very slowly until you get the confirmation text back.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Just got the email regarding new cancellation policy. About an hour later I get a Ping, drive 6 minutes to get there. Pull up tap ARRIVED. Cancellation rolls in about 20 seconds later. Return to base,check Trips, yes $5 bucks. Too bad that does not count as a ride toward the guarantee.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Just got the email regarding new cancellation policy..


What is this email you speak of? New cancellation policy???


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberRey said:


> What is this email you speak of? New cancellation policy???



















Rider Cancellation Fee Changes








Hi XXXX,

Uber's rider base is constantly expanding, and that means lots of new riders every week!

We work to make the rider app intuitive, but new riders sometimes make mistakes when requesting a pickup. In the past, the first cancellation fee was waived to help the rider learn how to use the app. Unfortunately this often placed a burden on drivers who spent time and gas to pick up a ride that never showed.

*As of today, we have removed the cancellation fee waiver on all trips in San Diego. * Scenarios that would qualify for a cancellation fee include:


Rider Cancellation after the trip has begun
Rider Requested Cancellation after driver has arrived and waited for 5 minutes
Rider No-Show after driver has arrived and waited for 5 minutes
We ask that you use discretion when canceling trips - if you determine that the rider made an honest mistake and cancel the trip before wasting much gas, we recommend not charging the rider by selecting, 'Do not charge rider'.

If, however, a rider is a no-show at the pickup location, and you make your best effort to contact them, it's ok to cancel the trip after waiting for 5 minutes. You will be credited with a cancellation fee for your time and effort.










If you have any questions, don't hesitate to reach out to us at [email protected].

Uber On!

Uber San Diego


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Well what triggered that?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There is probably no way in Uber's system that they care to actually track that 5 min. drive to pax time. .


Sometimes you hit all the red lights. sometimes you don't. UBER can not track whatever random stuff may happen on the road. Like instant traffic jam, train etc. I do not drive like a taxi to a fare. Especially now with the new cancellation. All about the mpg and no tickets. Speaking of which, how fast does everybody go on the freeway, I try to never exceed 74 whether with PAX or not. Usually about 70 with cruise control when possible.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Sometimes you hit all the red lights. sometimes you don't. UBER can not track whatever random stuff may happen on the road. Like instant traffic jam, train etc. I do not drive like a taxi to a fare. Especially now with the new cancellation. All about the mpg and no tickets. Speaking of which, how fast does everybody go on the freeway, I try to never exceed 74 whether with PAX or not. Usually about 70 with cruise control when possible.


I just drive normally.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

My first "ride" today was just around the corner. My car was still cold but I rushed over. His "name" was email address dot com. Obviously shacks up above the Einstein Bagels joint. After waiting three minutes I texted "Here". One minute later he replied via text "please cancel". I waited to 5:01 minutes and cancelled as a "no show" and got the $5 (er, $4).

We're too quick.

Rider name of "Tamale" at the violent, troubled intersection in drugville/"Boystown" here was an immediate cancel by me.

"We are not a transportation company, we are a technology company". 

Backfire.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

It would be another tank of gas if the cancellations for the last 2 weeks were going to be paid as they are going forward. You know, this is kind of a way to go at LYFT as well. As there are many more cancellations on LYFT than UBER.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> It would be another tank of gas if the cancellations for the last 2 weeks were going to be paid as they are going forward. You know, this is kind of a way to go at LYFT as well. As there are many more cancellations on LYFT than UBER.


No experience with Lyft but again, these people should be charged a mandatory minimum of $7 the split second they hit that ride request button while still lying in bed, doing thier hair or snorting that last line.

There is NO WAY Uber will survive another 18 months here otherwise.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Sometimes you hit all the red lights. sometimes you don't. UBER can not track whatever random stuff may happen on the road. Like instant traffic jam, train etc. I do not drive like a taxi to a fare. Especially now with the new cancellation. All about the mpg and no tickets. Speaking of which, how fast does everybody go on the freeway, I try to never exceed 74 whether with PAX or not. Usually about 70 with cruise control when possible.


Want me to exceed the posted speed limit beyond 5mph over? Throw a $100 bill OVER the front seat or walk, stand out in the rain and hail a crazy cab driver that can get away with it or.........take the bus (which, although their average speed is 16mph, are allowed to run red lights and have the po-po waiting at the next stop for the demanding rider).

Happy Ubering.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Sometimes you hit all the red lights. sometimes you don't. UBER can not track whatever random stuff may happen on the road. Like instant traffic jam, train etc. I do not drive like a taxi to a fare. Especially now with the new cancellation. All about the mpg and no tickets. Speaking of which, how fast does everybody go on the freeway, I try to never exceed 74 whether with PAX or not. Usually about 70 with cruise control when possible.


at 60 miles an hour I get about 37 miles per gallon at 65 70 I get about 32 so I Drive 60 everywhere on the freeway


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> at 60 miles an hour I get about 37 miles per gallon at 65 70 I get about 32 so I Drive 60 everywhere on the freeway


Ubernomics in effect. Most of my riders have no place to get to quickly anyway. They just don't want to ride the bus with their dealer that they owe $ to.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

How do you calculate your mpg at different speeds?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> How do you calculate your mpg at different speeds?


I drive to and from my mom's which is 100 miles almost all freeway pretty frequently. Tried making a few trips at different speeds when I bought my car to see what would happen. Filled up the tank 1/2 mile from my house and when I got back. Didn't use a trip if there was a lot of traffic and it wasn't clear sailing. Did the math.

Also my car "tells me" the average miles per gallon and miles per hour since the last fill up or since I reset it. I also looked at that. It seems pretty accurate so long as its not a very short trip. I also have checked how things go while delivering pizza because other than that I don't drive much that's not highway except for now with uber which is sort of all over the place depending on the trips.

Your mpg goes down a lot once you go over 55-60 mph.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I got a ping today at 1.5 surge. Started heading that way. Rider canceled. I was heading home anyway and was going past where the ping was from. Got closer and the surge ended. Got pinged again. Same place. The surge had only lasted 2 mins. Pax obviously figured cancel and wait and try again. He confirmed it when I arrived. 

So why doesn't uber keep actual surges (not just the ones I'm sure are fake) in place to avoid that? I'm pretty sure this pax would have paid the extra rather than wait 20 mins but with it being 2 they're just learning to game the system. And of course this costs us time and gas but it seems it also hurts uber. I don't think pax get too bent out of shape over a 1.5 or 2 surge so for those why so quick? Why even HAVE a surge?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I got a ping today at 1.5 surge. Started heading that way. Rider canceled. I was heading home anyway and was going past where the ping was from. Got closer and the surge ended. Got pinged again. Same place. The surge had only lasted 2 mins. Pax obviously figured cancel and wait and try again. He confirmed it when I arrived.
> 
> So why doesn't uber keep actual surges (not just the ones I'm sure are fake) in place to avoid that? I'm pretty sure this pax would have paid the extra rather than wait 20 mins but with it being 2 they're just learning to game the system. And of course this costs us time and gas but it seems it also hurts uber. I don't think pax get too bent out of shape over a 1.5 or 2 surge so for those why so quick? Why even HAVE a surge?


I can be dead center of a 2.0x surge on the map and get pings for 10 minute arrival trips outside of the surge zone. I do not take them. I learned my lesson as the rider just cancels 5 mins into the ride because you're taking "too long". Better yet, it takes you 9 minutes to get to them and they're no where to be found when arriving then you contact them and they're not even on the ground floor yet.

There are more cases where everybody loses with the surge pricing crap. Yes, they need to do away with it and raise the regular fare to a reasonable price. This would also eliminate the slime that ponders taking the bus or paying a nickel more for a Uber ride.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Chewie73 said:


> I ripped Uber over a ride that cancelled as soon as I pulled up. I drove across town to get there in reasonable time and they cancelled the moment I turned on the street. Uber didn't charge them the cancellation fee. I *****ed enough over it and they not only paid me the fee, they paid double.
> 
> I know I shouldn't accept the rides that are more than 5 minutes out, but since nothing else is coming along, I do. If the rider cancels immediately, oh-well. I'd prefer it. Otherwise, I won't stand for it. I mean, just look at my example above. I wasn't having it. It didn't even take me 5 minutes to get there, but I did get there in reasonable time.... I'm getting paid for it...
> 
> ...


This is my take on it too. There are other legit non-rude customers waiting for a ride. Chances are I get another nearby ping within seconds or two mins max.

In my market we have what I call the "highrise dilemma" and I know what it is. The elevator can't be "broken" in 80% of Chicago highrises in any given week. Fact is, they don't want to wait in the lobby for more than 15 seconds and have any type of interaction with that doorman that probably tries to scam them for a tip for something.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Text the pax to make contact and confirm location before you start driving. Drive very slowly until you get the confirmation text back.


I thank everyone for their replies to my questions, comments


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

OCBob said:


> Exactly. I wait 3 minutes and then text what car I have and that I am outside. After 5 minutes, I call them and they better answer or I leave. I have fought for that $5 every time it happens and LA/OC support are pretty good at not only responding but giving me the $5 even if it is their first rudeness recorded. The wait should be 3 minutes. I once had someone put their pin at the train station in Anaheim 8 minutes before arrival! I was already there so that wait pissed me off. They reason I stayed was I figured it would be a good fair and it was only $7! I didn't bother to ask why she did it but I suspect it was so she wouldn't have to wait and beat anyone else out of getting the first one. RUDE!


I wondered why I typed to call pax at 5 minutes. This was the old me. You get a text before 3 minutes if I don't want the cancellation but at 5:10, I am gonzo. I don't call or try to help unless it is surging and I am positive they are coming out. They will still lose a star for my wait of at least 3 minutes but they can always make it up with a tip.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Truth & Facts said:


> My fellow drivers, you accepted the request and on the way there, after driving 3 or 5 miles, the rider simply cancelled the request without any obligation which meant the driver would not receive any compensation from this legitimate cancellation.
> 
> What fair is fair. To minimize my loss and protect me from being busy for nothing, the following is the rule of thumb to deal with this situation:
> 
> ...


X cab driver , not an uber

Welcome to the world of transportation , cancels happen a lot , what I don't understand is why uber drivers take it so hard they don't get paid for some cancelations = work they didn't do ? cab drivers never never never except on extremely rare situations get anything for a cancelation , you simply move on to next fare , Uber drivers do get paid in most case's I see for cancelations and take it one step further and cancel themselves because pax took more than 2 dam minutes to come outside or even sooner if pax isn't already on point at the mailbox ... Im actually shocked your *****ing about 2 fares on your records that were no shows and had $o.00 next to it and your the one that feels robbed ? .. while above that it shows you canceled and collected $6.00 .

unbelievable !


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> X cab driver , not an uber
> 
> Welcome to the world of transportation , cancels happen a lot , what I don't understand is why uber drivers take it so hard they don't get paid for some cancelations = work they didn't do ? cab drivers never never never except on extremely rare situations get anything for a cancelation , you simply move on to next fare , Uber drivers do get paid in most case's I see for cancelations and take it one step further and cancel themselves because pax took more than 2 dam minutes to come outside or even sooner if pax isn't already on point at the mailbox ... Im actually shocked your *****ing about 2 fares on your records that were no shows and had $o.00 next to it and your the one that feels robbed ? .. while above that it shows you canceled and collected $6.00 for nothing .
> 
> unbelievable !


I guess driving 3 miles to surburbia in 4 minutes and away from a good spot counts and you think it doesn't cost us anything when the rider cancels? Also, who is cancelling after 2 minutes and expecting a cancellation fee? It is 5 minutes. It should be 3 minutes in both instances and who gives a **** if a cab doesn't get paid for a cancellation? Does that mean Uber drivers should also get ****ed? The only reason why you guys get screwed is because you don't have their credit card number. Don't come down on Uber drivers for asking and getting something that should be there partial pay!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I see it over and over on these forums , I pulled outside and pax wasn't there , I hit cancel ride and collect my no show fee and get another ping and go **** the next pax that's not exactly were I want them to be . I even see you guys coaching other drivers to the same . im just glad im starting off in a new market that you guys don't work in .


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Dhus said:


> X cab driver , not an uber
> 
> Welcome to the world of transportation , cancels happen a lot , what I don't understand is why uber drivers take it so hard they don't get paid for some cancelations = work they didn't do ? cab drivers never never never except on extremely rare situations get anything for a cancelation , you simply move on to next fare , Uber drivers do get paid in most case's I see for cancelations and take it one step further and cancel themselves because pax took more than 2 dam minutes to come outside or even sooner if pax isn't already on point at the mailbox ... Im actually shocked your *****ing about 2 fares on your records that were no shows and had $o.00 next to it and your the one that feels robbed ? .. while above that it shows you canceled and collected $6.00 .
> 
> unbelievable !


Think about it more and get back to us.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I see it over and over on these forums , I pulled outside and pax wasn't there , I hit cancel ride and collect my no show fee and get another ping and go **** the next pax that's not exactly were I want them to be . I even see you guys coaching other drivers to the same . im just glad im starting off in a new market that you guys don't work in .


I see no problem with this. PAX wants to be rude and make us wait 5 minutes after traveling to their destination between 3-10 minutes and then you think the driver shouldn't be compensated for it? WTF is wrong with you? Let me ask you cabbie, when you arrive, do you start the meter or wait until they get in your car 10 minutes later? Do you go searching for your ride or do you arrive at the pin or address that was provided? Do you sit for 3 minutes and then realize that they are actually 5 minutes away further down the road but they were so ****ed up, they couldn't bother to be accurate with their pin/address?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I love the fact I will be getting paid for cancelations , I wont be *****ing about the ones I wont get paid for , I will if rarely be canceling just to get fee and don't mind waiting a few minutes , not forever but I do give them some dam time .


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I would really love for you guys to post your trips and see how many trips you guys cancel on , it sure seems like a hell of a lot , Do you guys actually pick anyone up or just ride around and hope for a *ping and set timer for 5 minutes and cancel .. then move on to next *ping


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I love the fact I will be getting paid for cancelations , I wont be *****ing about the ones I wont get paid for , I will if rarely be canceling just to get fee and don't mind waiting a few minutes , not forever but I do give them some dam time .


How much time do you give? You traveled 5 minutes to get there and hit arrive. They should be out within 30 seconds as they can see you coming. You really think the PAX needs another 5 minutes (1o minutes total) to get their shit together as they already ordered the car? You are allowing people to be rude and not compensate you for it. We do not start rides until they are in the car so that is 10 minutes of you making zero dollars and already you are at a loss before PAX gets into the car.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> I would really love for you guys to post your trips and see how many trips you guys cancel on , it sure seems like a hell of a lot , Do you guys actually pick anyone up or just ride around and hope for a *ping and set timer for 5 minutes and cancel .. then move on to next *ping


Have you even driven Uber yet? You seem so perky like you know wtf is going on. Drive for awhile and then get back to us with how you love the PAX and you are not bothered that they are rude and wasting your time....at zero dollars and zero cost to them. We want the rides but we get satisfaction of getting that cancellation fee as payback. Good chance it was going to be a shitty ride anyways, attitude and distance of PAX. Good grief!


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

OCBob said:


> How much time do you give? You traveled 5 minutes to get there and hit arrive. They should be out within 30 seconds as they can see you coming. You really think the PAX needs another 5 minutes (1o minutes total) to get their shit together as they already ordered the car? You are allowing people to be rude and not compensate you for it. We do not start rides until they are in the car so that is 10 minutes of you making zero dollars and already you are at a loss before PAX gets into the car.


 Its rare that ive seen pax's run outside soon as I pull up , that's another shocker for me , most ppl I do business with (have done business with ) don't come out right away . canceling on ppl the way I see you guys doing as procedure can not be good for business , I can understand if pax is being an ass and then I feel they deserve it , but not being on point soon as you pull in my opinion is not a reason and you guys are missing out on more money and not to mention if you look at tit from the pax's point of view they got charged and got shitted for a service they didn't get . I hope this dosnt run all the business off before I get my uber lyft


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Dhus said:


> I would really love for you guys to post your trips and see how many trips you guys cancel on , it sure seems like a hell of a lot , Do you guys actually pick anyone up or just ride around and hope for a *ping and set timer for 5 minutes and cancel .. then move on to next *ping


Sorry, but I have no idea what the problem is re Cancellation Fees. With current Uber Policy of 5 minutes, and ability to see where the Driver is, Rider is in complete control of the situation.

Oh, 2800+ trips and I can count on my fingers with help of my toes and maybe a few digits from OCBob the cancellation fees I've received.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

If I was an uber customer I would be livid if the driver pulled off because I was still putting on my shoes and grabbing my shit to run out the door and got charged for it . prolly would be the last time I used them .


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Dhus said:


> If I was an uber customer I would be livid if the driver pulled off because I was still putting on my shoes and grabbing my shit to run out the door and got charged for it . prolly would be the last time I used them .


Yes, just like a kid when their parents called them down for dinner but they couldn't get off the computer. They finally make it down and there is no dinner. Next time....

Again, the Rider is in complete control of the situation. They are getting a great deal. They have this convenient method to request a ride. They can cancel within 5 minutes and the Rider doesn't pay, only the Driver in uncompensated expenses and lost opportunity on a paying fare. They can see an estimate of the time when they will be picked up. They get an arrival notice. Most drivers will text/call (but don't have to) that they're out front. They can even tell the Driver to please start the meter since they are running late (cheaper then cancellation fee).

That's all I got. Good luck driving.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

yeah me too , i'm spent ,

just baffled on why I see so many angry drivers that didn't get that cancelation fee , then in turn canceling on riders who aren't on post . all be it I do understand circumstance's arise (shit happens )and agree there are times to cancel and you would be stupid not too .

Maybe once im actually driving for uber I will completely change the way I handle customers and fall in line with the norm here idk . *cancel .. cancel .. cancel *AHAHA* , cancel cancel cancel BWAHAHA !!! cancel cancel cancel 

speaking of when I finally do get to drive for uber , I will just fade back and lurk these forums until I actually am an UBER .. my cab xp just is not matching up with the UBER xp very well .


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Not sure where you all drive but here in dayton it is very common to get requests 15-20 min away. Had one 18 min on a saturday night couple wks ago. Sunday morning 22 min away but it was $30 fare to airport. Last week mon-thur 6 calls in18 hrs on line . if you dont take the fares then its nothing. In 4 months ive had at least 6. $115 fares to Columbus n Cincinnati n none were 5min away.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Dhus said:


> yeah me too , i'm spent ,
> 
> just baffled on why I see so many angry drivers that didn't get that cancelation fee , then in turn canceling on riders who aren't on post . all be it I do understand circumstance's arise (shit happens )and agree there are times to cancel and you would be stupid not too .
> 
> ...


Here is the deal, you have not driven for Uber yet so you have no idea how their passengers' attitude is and you keep thinking we are cancelling 30 seconds after we arrive. If someone does that at a place that they can pull up and wait then they don't deserve the $5(or $10) fee. We are all talking about 5 minute wait. Just don't be a brick here and answer this questions, "Are you going to continue to wait for the PAX to arrive at your car after 5 minutes or will you cancel and take the fee? Also, do you think we are wrong for cancelling after 5 minutes have passed on arrival? Pretty simple and not sure why you keep responding as if we arrive, wait 30 seconds and then cancel and leave. It doesn't work like that. Also, anyone taking 3 minutes to get to my car will lose a star. I am sure they will lose another one on the ride if they happen to make it out within 5 minutes.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok I will FinaLLy answer This question !

*After ive made contact with the pax I will go from there on how long im willing to wait *, im reluctant to say how long because situations are different from trip to trip . 99% of the time something is going on and sometimes they say go ahead and start meter , like getting luggage ready to bring to your veh. ect.. lost item they cant seem to find , all kinds of reason's and I could keep going , That's when I decide whether or not its in my best interest's to pull out or stick around . Most the post's I see the driver dosnt take any of these steps and hits cancel and laughs his way to next ping .

You might think 5 minutes is great and all the pax deserve's , in some case's maybe your right .. but keep in mind .. they are being charged !!! really the only reason you guys wait 5 minutes at all . Lucky for customers its not deducted soon as they ask for a ride right ?!!  im pretty sure that 5 minutes would drop to 0 wait time , I find it hard to believe someone is willing to just random up ping just to fork over cancelation fee and not really want the ride . not cool in my opinion .


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

It is pretty simple... when you order a ride you see an ETA before you order. ETA says 5 minutes. You know it will take you 10 minutes to get ready. So wait 5 minutes before ordering!

As a rider, I think that is great. When I see the driver is turning down my street, I head outside. Simple. Not complicated. The only time I have made a driver wait (300+ rides) is when I forgot my keys and had to run back inside the house for a minute. I asked him to start the trip while waiting and I tipped at the end.

As a driver, I will wait if it seems appropriate at the time (if they answer texts/phone call and actually give me the courtesy of letting me know why they are not ready.)

The only other time I waited was an XL call where the dudes were ready but the girls were not. I knew it was going to be a 20-25 mile trip, so the extra few minutes of waiting were worth it.

I think the bottom line is that it is rude and wastes the driver's time if a rider orders a rider before they are ready. Before the last few rate cuts, drivers were probably more inclined to let it slide. Now that there is barely any profit to be had, it is easier to collect the cancellation fee and move on. Either that, or since the rates are so low, the general quality of the passenger has gone down and they feel entitled to have the driver wait as long as they want.

g


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

I think we all as drivers , no matter what platform you drive , taxi , app .. Hate customers BS , I get it .. I find myself saying exactly what you said and many say , *wtf* why did you call for a ride and aren't F'n ready !!! , I face palm myself every time this happens and proceed to find out the fact's of why . if I cut and run as often as I see on these forums I would be a broke ass driver .. well maybe not working for uber HA


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Jeez..
From the passenger perspective, WTF is the big deal its just 5 minutes!?!?
I get that and it makes perfect sense from the passengers point of view.

From the drivers perspective its not that one person kept him waiting 5 minutes, its the cumulative effect.
12 x 5min =1 hour = zero earnings and zero potential earnings for that hour. So who would be expected to accept that 12 strangers are able to reduce your earning potential based on their needs? Certainly not one of those 12 strangers would accept it if the tables were turned.

Each market and the drivers experiences in that market, will dictate how long and how often they should wait.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dhus said:


> Its rare that ive seen pax's run outside soon as I pull up , that's another shocker for me , most ppl I do business with (have done business with ) don't come out right away . canceling on ppl the way I see you guys doing as procedure can not be good for business , I can understand if pax is being an ass and then I feel they deserve it , but not being on point soon as you pull in my opinion is not a reason and you guys are missing out on more money and not to mention if you look at tit from the pax's point of view they got charged and got shitted for a service they didn't get . I hope this dosnt run all the business off before I get my uber lyft


When a large portion of trips are minimum ($3.20 for me. Less in some places) it makes perfect sense to take the $4.80 cancel fee unless it's a high surge which has ended or you need the trip for guarantee. You make more a good portion of the time and expend no more time or mileage than you already have to get there.

Would you rather drive 1.7 miles for $3.20 or no miles for $4.80 (and be available again imnediately)? Or even 4 miles for $6 or $7?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I wait for 5 minutes and a few seconds if make contact with the pax. If I have no response from calling them or no text from them providing extra info about extenuating circumstances or such, I am more leery of those requests. 

I am also less content with pax who use User for the name and no photo. Same with ones who use a cute name like JZ or Jac daddy or similar and/or a reasonable generic name but a stock image from online instead of a real photo of themselves.

I also am less happy about pax who do tell me they are on their way when I make contact but a mother few minutes go by, no pax and I am unable to reach them. This is especially so when a pin is in the middle of a large apartment building or complex, mall, or such especially when the pin may be on a side where they are not at but the app placed it.

I also dislike pax who not only misplace pins but then are upset with you because of their mistake and then are so drunk they cannot tell you where they are at in reality. 

The difference with my expectations are that I now only drive Lyft and I do not cancel requests. If a pax makes a mistake, they cancel it. If I cancel it affects my acceptance rate and I am not taking a hit for something that is not my doing. Besides, I have had too many pax price and time shop between Lyft and Uber so most of the time pax cancel while I am actively driving to them, some after 5 minutes of driving, some less.

The matter is, if a pax does the request-cancel to me more than once while I am already actively driving to them they are down rated regardless for being a time waster and pill. The only way the request-cancel happens more than once is by intentional actions, not accidentally. Even if a phone dies after requesting the Lyft request stays active on the driver side.

I don't suffer pill pax easily. I may not cancel them, but I will down rate them hard for being jerks. Especially so if I have to drive over 15 minutes or 5 miles to get to them and they have a minimum fare.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

This reminds me of a friend I have that will always show up late so she never has to wait on anyone. I am not sure why, but it almost feels like a power trip--like it would be perfectly okay for me to wait for her but not her to wait for me.

I always make sure I have my shiet together before requesting for a driver because I would hate for the driver to wait for me. But on the off chance that the driver arrives sooner then the ETA (has happened) I would hope the driver could wait the 1 minute it takes for me to trek out.

Because sometimes the ETA is ten minutes but the driver arrives 20 minutes later because of traffic

Shiet happens but as long as both parties are responsible and considerate--does the extra minute or so really matter? Or are we nit picking every little thing just because?


----------

